# scalloping port st joe?



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Four of us are leaving out sat going to port st joe,just wondering if anyone has been recently and has any reports or suggestions.Thanks in advance,jason


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

one of my friends went there for a week 2 weeks ago, said they loaded up


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I might be wrong,,,*

but I think Sat is the last day... I heard that it has been an epic year !


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

were headed up there tom. Everyone I have talked to hasnt had a problem limiting out in short order. I'm pretty sure it goes to the 25th this year!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> were headed up there tom. Everyone I have talked to hasnt had a problem limiting out in short order. I'm pretty sure it goes to the 25th this year!


Get a job!!!


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

It is suppose to go out the 25th unless it has changed in the last week which wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

boggs187 said:


> Get a job!!!


 ...don't be hate'n, gotta have a day off sometime...life IS too short.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

dont lollygag in the shallows, go deep or go home. we didnt find the honey holes till we were in 13 to 15ft of water.


----------

